# you know you have played too many computer games when...



## Pingu (Oct 17, 2013)

was on a train between Brussels and Ghent yesterday  and passed a building site with several of these on it:







so whats the first thought that pops into my head?

snipers...

i think i may have played just a bit too much BF3


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 17, 2013)

When you hear something metallic fall on the ground and you drop and roll or run for cover


----------



## Santino (Oct 17, 2013)

You start threads about Pokémon.


----------



## Geoffrey (Oct 17, 2013)

When you are taking the best racing line on a pavement when walking home form the pub...


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2013)

I remember watching something on telly and there was a set behind them, like a chat show or something.  I'd been playing the original tomb raider and was thinking 'is that a ledge?  I can get on there, jump across to that...'


----------



## Pingu (Oct 17, 2013)

oldie but relevantto this thread



bonus points for "I can dance all day" flashbacks


----------



## Garek (Oct 17, 2013)

When you are sitting on a train watching the countryside go by and all you can think of defensive positions, ambush sites and choke points.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 17, 2013)

When someone in front of you takes a little longer than you want to get through a door and you shout 'get out the doorway you fucking noob!'


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## keybored (Oct 17, 2013)

When the neighbour's greedy cat sneaks into my house to eat my cat's food and I grab a washing up liquid bottle full of water and 360noscope the fucker.


----------



## no-no (Oct 17, 2013)

Garek said:


> When you are sitting on a train watching the countryside go by and all you can think of defensive positions, ambush sites and choke points.



Someone's been playing total war.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 17, 2013)

When you don't want to stand too close to a red barrel.


----------



## Garek (Oct 17, 2013)

no-no said:


> Someone's been playing total war.



Someone was made redundant just after it came out...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 17, 2013)

I often look down from high places to lower ones and think "I could jump down there". Falling damage in games is almost always negligible or non existent as long as you don't land on a spike or lava, or fall off the screen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking at someone's holiday snaps of Venice on facebook and thinking "If I shimmy up that building and across the roof I think there may be a way to the top of that column"

Oh and while out for a walk "If I combine that shrub, that berry and that piece of sheep's wool I wonder if I'll get an invisibility potion"

And I still can't see pics of Washington without  thinking "DC Wastelands"


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 17, 2013)

You see two identical characters


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2013)

When you are walking along the street and think "sod this i'm gonna steal the next car that comes along"


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2013)

Of course, the ultimate way to tell if you have played too many computer games, or indeed played a computer game too much, is when you can still see it when you close your eyes to sleep after a huge session.


----------



## Voley (Oct 17, 2013)

D'wards said:


> When you are walking along the street and think "sod this i'm gonna steal the next car that comes along"


I sometimes catch myself weighing up which car would be the best one to nick. I've done this ever since the top-down version on the playstation came out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2013)

Wore a hoodie the other day. I don't really like the colour of it too much. Momentarily thought, "it's okay, I can open it in GIMP and retexture it." (Something I do with Skyrim clothes and armour all the time.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2013)

I was really sad when I realised I couldn't.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Of course, the ultimate way to tell if you have played too many computer games, or indeed played a computer game too much, is when you can still see it when you close your eyes to sleep after a huge session.



For Serious Sam 1, the headless bombers.  I could hear them coming while trying to get to sleep.  Those fucking things are annoying genius sandwich.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 20, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wore a hoodie the other day. I don't really like the colour of it too much. Momentarily thought, "it's okay, I can open it in GIMP and retexture it." (Something I do with Skyrim clothes and armour all the time.)


Not RL, but that was the first sign that I wasn't a natural WoW player. Somebody was leading me through character creation and I said "that looks a bit crap, so where are the customisation options?" And there weren't any. All downhill from there.

I did come from Second Life to be fair.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 20, 2013)

When you mow someone down in your car and high five your passenger.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 20, 2013)

Mostly it's when you realise you can't just hit escape and then load from a previous saved game.


----------



## agricola (Oct 20, 2013)

When you get jealous of your CK2 character?


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 21, 2013)

When you note where all the CCTV cameras around you are pointing, so you can stealth past them (crouched, naturally), if need be


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

...you can't handle someone not liking your favourite games.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2013)

when you troll other gamers.


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

When you'd rather stick your head in the sand than admit your childlike devotion to Nintendo is beyond embarrassing...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 22, 2013)

Your not helping yourself you know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol what makes you think anyone cares about that?


----------



## Chz (Oct 23, 2013)

Strafing in and out of the lifts.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 24, 2013)

When you're amazed that anyone can sustain a sprint for longer than 10 seconds


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2013)

When a crazed street preacher demands to know if you're 'saved' and you say 'yeah, I saved two streets back so it's no biggie if I die now'.


----------



## Athos (Oct 24, 2013)

When you continue playing computer games past the age of 16.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 24, 2013)

Athos said:


> When you continue playing computer games past the age of 16.


 
When you effortlessly screen out repetitive NPC dialogue.


----------



## Athos (Oct 24, 2013)

8ball said:


> When you effortlessly screen out repetitive NPC dialogue.


 
I don't know what that means, but I guess it's not a compliment.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

When you look at the busy road between you and the bus stop, and blithely think to yourself 'if it goes tits up, I can always reload'.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2013)

I visited Venice. City of romance, culture etc. 

I was telling my companion that a race point starts at this point in the plaza and you head down there, up those hand holds and across that roof over there.  

There should be a shop by here to upgrade my weapons and armour 

Ah the mission here is a right bastard. 

Don't know why they are paying to get in that tower. You can jump across from that roof over there and then it's an easy climb to the top.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I visited Venice. City of romance, culture etc.
> 
> I was telling my companion that a race point starts at this point in the plaza and you head down there, up those hand holds and across that roof over there.
> 
> ...



Yeah this is the clear split between gaming and reality.  What I might consider an 'easy climb' in a PC game would be completely unachievable for me in reality.  That's one of the joys of gaming though, I can do all sorts of stuff in a game that I know damn well I wouldn't be able to do in real life.  That's pretty much most of the point about gaming - and why I love it so much.


----------



## gosub (Oct 26, 2013)

when taking your junior developers for drinks in the Outhouse resembles Denholm Reynholm holding court


----------



## renegadechicken (Nov 5, 2013)

When the microwave 'Dings' and you say Gratz.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 5, 2013)

When you are driving home and see a bunch of bolt heads on some kind of grate glistening in the rain and you think "Ooh! Ammo"  

Sunday night just gone.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

When you put a fair amount of consideration into where you would put portals to make navigation around your 2 bedroom flat just that tiny bit easier....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2013)

You watch a war movie or basically anything with shooting in it, and you see some good moves, and when it's over you immediately grab the controller to try them out in CoD.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 10, 2013)

A shop opened in a dead end street next to my work and you can now see the street on the other side through the shop and my first thought can I go through in a car GTA V style.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 10, 2013)

I've taken to stuffing my pockets with grass and flint in case I get caught out after dark...

You won't get that


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2013)

You want to press X instead of getting your keys out when you get to your front door


----------

